# Giving girl names to PLLs ^^



## Sin-H (Nov 10, 2009)

Alright, we had the idea of giving girl names to the PLLs. This is what came out:


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 10, 2009)

+1

keep it up. it think its great idea, just like in the 60sec movie thingy


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 10, 2009)

You boys need some real girls!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 10, 2009)

Stefan, I love it when you say "epic".


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 10, 2009)

You sound so funny when you say "permutations of the last layer"


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 10, 2009)

you should use those names for team BLD


----------



## Spitfire97 (Nov 10, 2009)

I love the way you say " franchesca"


----------



## TioMario (Nov 10, 2009)

Is the video working now?, because i can't see the YouTube player. If not, could someone pass me the link? Thanks


----------



## brunson (Nov 10, 2009)

That's why I love being an American in Europe. Then *I'm* the boy with the cool sexy accent.


----------



## pjk (Nov 10, 2009)

Nothing like bored Austrians.



brunson said:


> That's why I love being an American in Europe. Then *I'm* the boy with the cool sexy accent.


Hellz yeah.


----------



## Escher (Nov 10, 2009)

pjk said:


> Nothing like bored Aussies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You do know we all want to marry you?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 10, 2009)

Escher said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing like bored Aussies.
> ...



+1

It's actually not JUST because you are American. You are awesome too. Also, you're a model


----------



## Sin-H (Nov 11, 2009)

pjk said:


> Nothing like bored Austrians.


like Arnie in "Hercules in New York". his "I'm bored" kinda sounds like "Ahm board". epic accent and epic film (but only in English because of his accent xD the film itself is, well... no comment)




TioMario said:


> Is the video working now?, because i can't see the YouTube player. If not, could someone pass me the link? Thanks


for me, it works. there it is:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7zk8q1hnhw


----------



## V-te (Nov 11, 2009)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> You boys need some real girls!



Nothing beats a cube that moves sexy.


----------



## fundash (Nov 11, 2009)

+1
lol, this is a win!


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 11, 2009)

Don't forget algs should have Swedish names, like Sune and Niklas...

A = Anna
E = Eva
F = Fia
G = Greta
H = Hanna
J = Jenny
N = Nina
R = ?
S = Stina
T = Tova
U = Ulla
V = Vera
Y = Ylva

Some suggestions. R, I can't come up with any that is paricullary Swedish at the moment, Rakel is a good choise but Hebrew or something.


----------



## irontwig (Nov 11, 2009)

Kenneth: Runa, perhaps?


----------



## Rune (Nov 11, 2009)

Why not "Rosa"?


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 11, 2009)

Rosa, yes, I was thinking about it... But it is also wery common in Spain and other Latin speaking contrys...

Runa, Well, not wery common but for sure Scandinavian, I think we use that 

-----------------------
Not on topic: irontwig = Jernquist = för mig tidigare okänd kubare, har du medlemskap på SveKub.se? Vill du kubtävla? joina vårna svenska chatt? o.s.v.

Ja gör det, joina chatten och presentera dig lite vet ja! : http://webchat.quakenet.org/?nick=ditt_kubarnamn&channels=rubik&prompt=1


----------



## Rune (Nov 11, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Rosa, yes, I was thinking about it... But it is also wery common in Spain and other Latin speaking contrys...
> 
> Runa, Well, not wery common but for sure Scandinavian, I think we use that
> 
> ...



In the Swedish phone book there are more than 1000 hits for "Rosa", 561 for "Tova" and more than 1000 for "Tora".


----------



## ero'2x (Nov 11, 2009)

how about "Royut"


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 11, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Don't forget algs should have Swedish names, like Sune and Niklas...
> 
> A = Anna
> E = Eva
> ...



since when is S a pll?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 11, 2009)

Sounds bad... s-perm...


----------



## dbax0999 (Nov 11, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Kenneth said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget algs should have Swedish names, like Sune and Niklas...
> ...



Z Perm?


----------



## Rune (Nov 11, 2009)

In that case "Zara".


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 11, 2009)

lol, well, I don't know where that came from... have been working on CLL a bit latley and there are a lot of S and -S cases...

And how did I lost Z?

Zara, well, not many options for Z and there is the 1930 era famous Swedish signer and show artist Zarah Lenader : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zarah_Leander


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 12, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Sounds bad... s-perm...


 lol I realized that, thats why I wrote "since when is S a PLL?" instead of "whats an S-perm?"


----------

